# Fished the Delaware Today



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Wet a line at Pennsgrove with about six other guys. Bloodworms both sides of high tide - skunked. I didn't see anyone else with fish either.
Wind was out of the west about 10 -15 miles per hour - it was rolling pretty good.

Try again this weekend and next. I did well in the river last March!

Tightlines,
Bluesman


----------



## brobert (Oct 18, 2005)

My brother and I fished the river today. We got a small striper 18 inches and a cat on squid. 

Tried some donated blood worms and got nothing. 

Left early though.

The low tide was the lowest ive ever seen.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i've heard very reliably stripers are being caught pretty steady the last few days.mostly small ones though(possibly resident fish).lots of cats too.all on bloodies or chicken liver.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It ought to be blowing up for you guys any day now. The Chesapeake spawners have started to show and I've heard commercial netters off IRI and Ocean City are getting the fish headed for NJ and Delaware Bay.

Keep your fingers crossed and your rods ready.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I'll be on the DE side in the am on Sunday, going out to buy bloods right now. Lines in at sunrise, kids ball game at noon. Anytime on the water these days is priceless!


----------

